# Luce pulsata



## Caciottina (19 Luglio 2016)

la svolta donne. Ho comprato quella della Panasonic su amazon perche era in offerta. da 390 pounds ridotta a 140.
bene dopo un  mese di utilizzo dell aggeggio posso dire che ne vedo I risultati. l ho fatta provare anche alle mie amiche , a loro non fa assolutamente male, a me si, come un tatuaggio. ma ne vale la pena...
l unico scazzo e' che tocca usare il rasoio, e nell inframezzo della ricrescita del pelo al tatto non e' il massimo...pero' vedo che ricrescono piu lentamente (dopo il rasoio gia due giorni dopo ricrescevanano, adesso dopo il rasoio faccio subito la luce pulsate e il pelo riscresce dopo 4 o 5 giorni, piu debole e molti di meno, poi di nuovo rasoio e subito dopo luce pulsata).
anche il farlo e' uno scazzo...io impiego 15 minuti per gamba (solo gamaba non cosce)


----------



## drusilla (19 Luglio 2016)

Io ho fatto il laser diodo anni fa... piú sessioni. Una bomba.
Figo che funzioni la versione casalinga. Mi interesserebbe l'antirughe però....


----------



## ivanl (19 Luglio 2016)

funziona, confermo; anche se io mi riferisco alla versione professionale; mia moglie ha avuto ottimi risultati, peli praticamente spariti...ascelle, gambe, cosce, braccia et etc


----------



## Caciottina (19 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il laser diodo anni fa... piú sessioni. Una bomba.
> Figo che funzioni la versione casalinga. Mi interesserebbe l'antirughe però....


L ho comprata perche lo scazzo del laser dall estetista e' che devi aspettare tra una seduta e al ltra almeno 2 settimane. quella che ho io ha 5 livelli. fino al secondo la si puo fare anche ogni 2 giorni...
mi ha convinto la mia college peruviana che insomma, di peli si intende...mi ha fatto vedere delle foto delle braccia previo trattamento...cioe' ...manco un uomo...
a vederla adesso sembrerebbe nata senza peli....anche per lo stato della pelle....pare quella di una bimba di 5 anni e si che ha 37 anni lei...
lei ci ha impiegato 6 mesi per non vederli crescere piu...adesso al Massimo usa le pinzette one off..
pero c'e' da dire che lei e' molto meticolosa e costante...io manco per il cazzo 

in piu...una puzza di pollo bruciato da far paura...pero' oh.. se bella vuoi apparire, hai da soffrire


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> L ho comprata perche lo scazzo del laser dall estetista e' che devi aspettare tra una seduta e al ltra almeno 2 settimane. quella che ho io ha 5 livelli. fino al secondo la si puo fare anche ogni 2 giorni...
> mi ha convinto la mia college peruviana che insomma, di peli si intende...mi ha fatto vedere delle foto delle braccia previo trattamento...cioe' ...manco un uomo...
> a vederla adesso sembrerebbe nata senza peli....anche per lo stato della pelle....pare quella di una bimba di 5 anni e si che ha 37 anni lei...
> lei ci ha impiegato 6 mesi per non vederli crescere piu...adesso al Massimo usa le pinzette one off..
> ...


"E sì che ha 37 anni " è la più bella della settimana :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "E sì che ha 37 anni " è la più bella della settimana :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ooooops


----------



## oro.blu (21 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> la svolta donne. Ho comprato quella della Panasonic su amazon perche era in offerta. da 390 pounds ridotta a 140.
> bene dopo un  mese di utilizzo dell aggeggio posso dire che ne vedo I risultati. l ho fatta provare anche alle mie amiche , a loro non fa assolutamente male, a me si, come un tatuaggio. ma ne vale la pena...
> l unico scazzo e' che tocca usare il rasoio, e nell inframezzo della ricrescita del pelo al tatto non e' il massimo...pero' vedo che ricrescono piu lentamente (dopo il rasoio gia due giorni dopo ricrescevanano, adesso dopo il rasoio faccio subito la luce pulsate e il pelo riscresce dopo 4 o 5 giorni, piu debole e molti di meno, poi di nuovo rasoio e subito dopo luce pulsata).
> anche il farlo e' uno scazzo...io impiego 15 minuti per gamba (solo gamaba non cosce)


...evidentemente io non la so usare. Ho speso un botto 3 anni fa, dicevano fosse la migliore in commercio. 
I peli sono sempre ricresciuti forti ed rispondi più di prima ( dimenticavo me ho medics)


----------



## oro.blu (21 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> la svolta donne. Ho comprato quella della Panasonic su amazon perche era in offerta. da 390 pounds ridotta a 140.
> bene dopo un  mese di utilizzo dell aggeggio posso dire che ne vedo I risultati. l ho fatta provare anche alle mie amiche , a loro non fa assolutamente male, a me si, come un tatuaggio. ma ne vale la pena...
> l unico scazzo e' che tocca usare il rasoio, e nell inframezzo della ricrescita del pelo al tatto non e' il massimo...pero' vedo che ricrescono piu lentamente (dopo il rasoio gia due giorni dopo ricrescevanano, adesso dopo il rasoio faccio subito la luce pulsate e il pelo riscresce dopo 4 o 5 giorni, piu debole e molti di meno, poi di nuovo rasoio e subito dopo luce pulsata).
> anche il farlo e' uno scazzo...io impiego 15 minuti per gamba (solo gamaba non cosce)


...evidentemente io non la so usare. Ho speso un botto 3 anni fa, dicevano fosse la migliore in commercio. 
I peli sono sempre ricresciuti forti ed rispondi più di prima ( dimenticavo me ho medics)


----------



## Eliade (1 Ottobre 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> la svolta donne. Ho comprato quella della Panasonic su amazon perche era in offerta. da 390 pounds ridotta a 140.
> bene dopo un  mese di utilizzo dell aggeggio posso dire che ne vedo I risultati. l ho fatta provare anche alle mie amiche , a loro non fa assolutamente male, a me si, come un tatuaggio. ma ne vale la pena...
> l unico scazzo e' che tocca usare il rasoio, e nell inframezzo della ricrescita del pelo al tatto non e' il massimo...pero' vedo che ricrescono piu lentamente (dopo il rasoio gia due giorni dopo ricrescevanano, adesso dopo il rasoio faccio subito la luce pulsate e il pelo riscresce dopo 4 o 5 giorni, piu debole e molti di meno, poi di nuovo rasoio e subito dopo luce pulsata).
> anche il farlo e' uno scazzo...io impiego 15 minuti per gamba (solo gamaba non cosce)


 uso quella della imetec (bellissima) da molto tempo....una mezza ciofeca!
la peluria scura l'ha quai eliminata tutta....ma i peli più grossi e scuri (eh si.sono miss scimmia) stanno tutti la...


----------

